# 8mth threw up his drontal plus



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

My puppy has been on Heartguard plus now for 3mths and also frontline plus. I gave her hearguard plus last week and she started having diarrhea 2 days later. I looked at her stool closer and noticed that there was tiny white rice looking worms crawling around in it. Took stool sample in and positive for tapeworms. So got drontal plus from the vet and she took it. By 4 hrs into taking drontal, she throws up 3x and all her food and probably the pill in it. Call the vet in the morning and he says probably had time to absorb it and not to worry about it. Her diarrhea is gone and looked at her stool tonight and it had the tapeworms in it.

Not sure if she can just take the tapeworm medicine again this soon. Shw weighs 50lbs.

How long does it take for all the worms to die?

FYI: I have two kids and don't want them to get the tapeworms. I treated my cats with drontal feline just in case.

I'm FREAKING out to have worms in the house. YUCK!!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

From the FDA information for Drontal Plus for dogs:
Strict hygienic precautions should be taken when handling dogs or feces suspected of harboring E. multilocularis. Infected dogs treated for the first time with Drontal® Plus Taste Tabs® Tablets and dogs treated at intervals greater than 28 days may shed eggs in the feces after treatment. The animal should be held in the clinic during this interval and all feces should be incinerated or autoclaved. If these procedures are not possible, the eggs can be destroyed by soaking the feces in a sodium hypochlorite (bleach) solution of 3.75% or greater.7 All areas where the animal was maintained or in contact with should be thoroughly cleaned with sodium hypochlorite and allowed to dry completely before reuse.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I dont know about when you can give medicine after throwing up. Make sure your pup doesnt lick hands and keep hands washed and you should be fine.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Thanks and update*

Thanks all for your responses.

Update: Contacted the vet and he said that if stayed in system at least 3 hrs then probably absorbed, but to keep watching stool for signs. But she threw up three times and there was a lot of food. I couldn't imagine her absorbing anything. Looked like all her food from the morning too....So waited 3days and still saw small amount of tapeworms in stool. So got just the droncit cannine tabs and gave those to her. She still had some worms in her stool 18hrs. It says to wait at least 24-48hrs for all the worms to be dead. Been 36hrs and finally no worms in the last stool. I will check stool again tonight which will be 48hrs. I pray no worms will be seen. These are some tough worms!!

I will keep you updated.

Lori


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lori*

Keep a very close eye on her and call the vet if anything seems off!
Pups are very fragile!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

My labrador cannot take Drontal plus she vomits almost immediately. For tape worms and most others I use Panacur given over 3 days. It really works well and mine tolerate it well even the 4 lb Yorkie. Check with your vet if the tape worms have not all gone, they are difficult to get rid of. Also check for fleas as the two often go together


----------

